# Can you view your schedule when you return from LOA?



## OhsnapitsTarget (May 24, 2020)

Is that possible? If so, how?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 24, 2020)

OhsnapitsTarget said:


> Is that possible? If so, how?


Not until you’re back in mytime after LOA ends. Talk to Pay and benefits or HROC if you’re having trouble


----------



## Dream Baby (May 24, 2020)

I took an LOA March to April and took a while to be able to see my schedule. I returned on Tuesday so I wasn't able to see my schedule until the next week.


----------



## anardone2021 (May 26, 2020)

So when there are about a week until you return, you should call Human Resourses and ask them to give you shifts!!  You will not be put back on the schedule for 2 weeks and you may have to do a paper punch when punching in and out for the first couple of shifts!


----------



## rd123 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m also returning to work in a week. I checked my schedule and it’s not showing my schedules. Their is a message that the access is denied and contact etlhr. If I call them will they tell my schedule over phone ? My loa will end this Saturday. Will myTime become active after that day?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 5, 2020)

Sometimes, it takes a couple days.  Call your store for your schedule.


----------

